# Postfix Anti-virus software

## yanceyjones

Is there an AV software ebuild for postfix? I have been looking at Vexira Antivirus for MailServers but I would like to get a suggestion from somebody with experience on what AV software would work best.

Thanks,

Yancey Jones

----------

## GaMMa

Liunx has viruses?  :Razz:  You honestly don't need antivirus software, there are 13 known viruses out there (from what I hear) and they can't do anything unless you give them root access.

----------

## pdouble

Actually I think this person is wanting anti-virus software to filter their email, which clients may be Windoze.  There is an net-mail/amavis ebuild which is anti-virus software. The company I work for uses amavis, although they aren't using Gentoo (yet  :Smile: ) so I can't tell you how the ebuild works.

----------

## lowgitek

 *pdouble wrote:*   

> Actually I think this person is wanting anti-virus software to filter their email, which clients may be Windoze.  There is an net-mail/amavis ebuild which is anti-virus software. The company I work for uses amavis, although they aren't using Gentoo (yet ) so I can't tell you how the ebuild works.

 

I doesn't know how can I put together amvis with postfix as all references  I found about it is for qmail.  :Sad: 

And yes running a mail server on linux doesn't means that tehre are no windows clients

----------

## mglauche

i'm running the postfix ebuild with a custom build of amavisd-new (another branch of amavisd  :Razz: )

This one is quite cool, it has a esmtp server inside, so mail flows from postfix->amavisd-new->postfix without any helper programs (like spamd/spamc), which is kind a neat and fast.

My mailserver (dual pIII-s 1.4 ghz) can process an email in 1/2 of a second (complete time, including spam(razor and sa) and virus checking)

It could be optimized somehow further (use a vscan deamon instead of a simple client programm, etc), but its fast enough for my daily use right now  :Wink: 

----------

## yanceyjones

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> Liunx has viruses?  You honestly don't need antivirus software, there are 13 known viruses out there (from what I hear) and they can't do anything unless you give them root access.

 

Actually, as someone already pointed out, I want to pre-scan the email before it gets picked up by the Windows clients. I am actually replacing a Windows NT based email server with a Gentoo 1.2 based system using postfix, courier-imap, and squirrelmail. The current setup does not pre-scan the email but I would like to change this.

I will take a look at amavisd-new and see if that looks like something that I can set up.

Thank you,

Yancey

----------

## kyptin

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> Liunx has viruses?  You honestly don't need antivirus software, there are 13 known viruses out there (from what I hear) and they can't do anything unless you give them root access.

 

Wouldn't it be possible (theoretically, at least) for an attacker to cause an overflow in a process (such as the SSH challenge/response method, for instance, see here for more info) to get root access to install a virus?  It seems like a lot to do, but if a malicious attacker wanted to be, well, malicious, they could install a virus.  I admit it's pretty probable that would never happen (unless you offended the wrong person, anyway  :Wink:  ), but better safe than sorry, right?

----------

## r00ts

BitDefender for linux is freeware... it is console driven and has a --update feature to update off the internet !! 

 goto www.bitdefender.com .... it is updated regularly and works v good...

----------

